# Laughed At For Being A Loner/Loser



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you're not in college?


----------



## Cael (Feb 18, 2013)

This always happen to me whenever I have to be in a group. Just ignore those people who laugh at you. At least you did nothing wrong.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

You sure you try to talk to everyone in your class for help? If yes then try ignore them when they try to make fun of you, or just smile. And I learned that when nobody wants to chat with me, I just focus on my study and make a better score. Btw, it really helps for me and few people I know. But I believe there would be few ppl who understand you in class.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Why can't we all just be nice to each other, or at the very least treat each other with respect?


There are those people that just aren't taught this or can't comprehend this important social value.

I was born into a family that couldn't possibly emphasize more-so how you have to be neutral on your judgment and always respectful to others.

I thought that because I was being taught this that surely everyone else is too, the painful realization is that not everyone has such important parenting or even mental capabilities to exercize such teachings in the real world.
It's not necessarily their fault but you should try and ask the professor if you could work alone, it's not the best solution but I don't know what else to say.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> I'm in community college.


I could understand this happening in high school because the same type of thing happened to me, but in college? You figure they would be a little more mature.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

What in the actual f...? These people sound terrible, why would they do such things?! Hey, don't let other people get you down! 

Here's a tip; think positive. I believe that thinking positive will help you down the road since it will bolster up your confidence, whether you think it will or not.

Also, don't believe their lives are ANY better than yours. They might pick on you because of how crappy their life might be.

Picking on other people is low, and it shows how these people really are. Hey, don't focus too much onto this, do the work, study, and get involved in hobbies/things that you enjoy to get your mind off of things.

Just be respectful yourself, for you'll reap with you sow. I know this might not sound appropriate now, but just keep being that way and you'll see. Let us know how it progresses. Wish you the best!


----------



## Qurat (Feb 12, 2013)

A Nowhere Man said:


> In one of my classes, we have to form groups all the time. Every time, everybody would form their groups quickly and I'd be by myself all the time. People always make fun of me (e.g. "Haha, loner", "Hmph, loser", "Haha, what a loser", etc.).
> 
> I freaking hate myself. Every time I try to talk to someone or ask for help, people would give this attitude like, "Go away". I just feel so damn miserable all the time. Talking to the teacher didn't help me much either.
> 
> How do I deal with this?


Do not focus on others, focus on you. If we all compared our selves to someone we felt was better than us, even if it is not true, we would all be in a depressive state. It is not that others are better, just different, than we are sometimes. Over thinking always leads to negative thought. This is what's happening with you . Negative thinking is the root cause of various diseases. so it needs treatment and cure before it gets even worse. I had the same phobia in the recent past but then I got the solution.. Here is what did great to me. 
Do try it for yourself too. 
Go to
http://www.unknownhypnosis.com/hypno...e-thinking-now
And have a session with yourself. Remember your best doctor is Yourself. 
Work by yourself for yourself.
Source(s):
http://www.unknownhypnosis.com/hypno...e-thinking-now


----------



## Perpetual Motion (Feb 20, 2013)

The only way to solve not having a partner is to make a best friend in that class and stick with him/her for the rest of that year.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> In one of my classes, we have to form groups all the time. Every time, everybody would form their groups quickly and I'd be by myself all the time. People always make fun of me (e.g. "Haha, loner", "Hmph, loser", "Haha, what a loser", etc.).
> 
> I freaking hate myself. Every time I try to talk to someone or ask for help, people would give this attitude like, "Go away". I just feel so damn miserable all the time. Talking to the teacher didn't help me much either.
> 
> How do I deal with this?


Sounds like my high school science class. Sometimes I would do the experiment alone. Other times I would just sit there doing nothing and taking the occasional insult from other kids. Funny how the teacher always failed to notice this!!! Sometimes I would be forced to be in a group where they would at best ignore me but usually harras me by asking me horrible question "why are you such a nerd?" or make up rumurs about me and spread it round the class.

group work at college is better and hopefully it will get better 4 u too man


----------

